# gainesville



## cmartin2559 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm looking for a club or someone wanting to lease their land within 1 hour of Gainesville ga. I've been hunting wma's for the last 2 years with no luck and driving home to Louisiana for some trophy hunting is getting old. Any help would be greatly appreciated. If anyone else reads this that is interested in hunting the same area and would like to just find and lease some land to start our own club let me know and we can start to hunt down some good property. Thanks for any help


----------



## joedublin (May 6, 2012)

Don't know if you're still looking ,but we have a 516 acre QDM club in Whigham,Georgia...between Cairo and Bainbridge...maximum of 10 members allowed. Currently we have 2 open spots to fill...dues are $825 a year for deer and turkeys.Call 352-694-5419 for more info......JOE


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 6, 2012)

joedublin said:


> Don't know if you're still looking ,but we have a 516 acre QDM club in Whigham,Georgia...between Cairo and Bainbridge...maximum of 10 members allowed. Currently we have 2 open spots to fill...dues are $825 a year for deer and turkeys.Call 352-694-5419 for more info......JOE



Joe.... he is talking about Gainesville, Georgia. Your club would be almost 5-6hrs away.


----------



## j_seph (May 6, 2012)

Www.povertycreekhuntingclub.org
30 min from Gainesville 
Pm me for anymore info.


----------



## thurmongene (May 11, 2012)

Mr.cmartin, I'm also in Oakwood. Would like to meet ya. I'm not in a club due to bank account, but I have met Joe with poverty creek. He is a good guy, down to earth country.  It would be to your advantage to talk with this man.  You won't beat the price.


----------

